# Atlas Beetles



## Thorska (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone have any expierience with this beetle, or any other scarab beetles? looking into getting one and information about keeping them is hard to find... all i've found so far is that the larva feed on rotting woot and the adults feed on fruit, otherwise i havn't been able to find anything :/

here's a pic i grabbed off google for those who don't know it


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 6, 2008)

I've looked into beetle before, but gave up when I learned that the species I wanted I would need a permit for. Anyway, here are a few links I've accumulated.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/

http://www.naturalworlds.org/goliathus/

http://www.angelfire.com/ns/RhinocerosBeetles/

Forum: http://beetleforum.net/forums/

The first two links have some breeding info and species info, the third has some species profiles.

Hope I could help!


----------



## Orin (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd recommend the rhino beetle book  Elytra and Antenna Books



TylerFerretLord said:


> I've looked into beetle before, but gave up when I learned that the species I wanted I would need a permit for.


Dynastes tityus and Dynastes granti are really nice beetles. They're also the perfect size, relatively gigantic insects, but not like Atlas or Hercules that are not so easy to rear to full size and require an inordinate amount of food.


----------



## Thorska (Aug 7, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> I've looked into beetle before, but gave up when I learned that the species I wanted I would need a permit for. Anyway, here are a few links I've accumulated.


i should be fine for getting the beetle, as its a UK based seller im buying from so i don't think regulations will be a problem, and those links helped alot, thanks!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 8, 2008)

Just resontley I found a butiful green scarab beatle in my back yard. It only lived in one place by the pool and I fed it bannana and spinich leavs. It lived fine untill one day my dad found him in the pool. I picked him up and put him in a different location around a bush and then I never saw him again. They are such amazing beatles, no wonder the egyptions loved them so much!


----------



## harryallard (Oct 19, 2008)

absolutely love atlas

they look so cool

picked up 2 L3 grubs yesterday,

hopefully i'll get a great big male like that first pic


----------

